# Bedding?



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

I use rags/towels as a bedding for my 2 mices. Is that ok? every day or 2, i would take it out and put in a clean one


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

When it comes to bedding i use wood shavings and either hay or shredded paper as there bedding.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I use wood shavings.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

The secret garden said:


> When it comes to bedding i use wood shavings and either hay or shredded paper as there bedding.


lol if you get round the back of the councill offices in oxford street they will give you a whole bail of (hard to lift ) of shredded paper- probably a shopping centre now though mate !!


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

yes i have alot of mixed long 1 inch shredded white paper.is that ok to put in the cage? just that with nothing else?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You need to get some wood shavings (not sawdust) or a similar type of substrate for the bottom of the cage, then use the shredded paper for the nest bedding.


----------



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

i don't have any other because they are too expensive. i can't just use thin strips of white paper? will i kill them if i use it?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Wood shavings are very cheap, any pet shop will stock them. They cost less than a bag of food.


----------

